# question in aikedo



## aikedo-boy (Oct 16, 2002)

i have a problem guys when i do bukemi or ukemi too much in 
akeido in the training i have a headache and i feal that i will throw-up and i can't complete the session .so where is the problem?and how can i overcome this and complete my training?
as for the bukemi movment i should fall first in my arm 
while relying on my next hand then my side touches ground
as i slide on ,right?as for sherokemi what should 
touches the ground first ?
as for weapons used in aikedo should i take more seminars
in using weapons in aikedo or the instructor will do?
i had my first day in aikeo and thinking of joining 
a ninjitsu seminar with,ha what do u think guys?


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 16, 2002)

When doing the ukemi is your head smacking the ground, and or is your neck getting a whiplash effect done to it? You should tell your instructor, so he can make sure you are doing the ukemi's right. If not you will hurt yourself.
Bob :asian:


----------



## Caine (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by aikedo-boy _
> 
> *i have a problem guys when i do bukemi or ukemi too much in
> akeido in the training i have a headache and i feal that i will throw-up and i can't complete the session .so where is the problem?and how can i overcome this and complete my training?
> ...




If I am reading this right, you have just done your first lesson in Aikido, right? It will take more than one lesson to get your ukemi working well, I am still trying after 11 years, but, the headache and nausea will disappear as it improves. The important thing here is to discuss your ukemi with your teacher to figure out what needs tweaking, don`t be surprised if it is a fair amount after only one session.

Ushiro ukemi, the leg closest to tori touches the ground first, you sit on the same cheek and then roll backwards at an angle over the opposite shoulder. Again, I would point you to your teacher for guidance here.

Weapons in Aikido, I wouldn`t worry about it at until you have a few basics under your belt. Whilst weapons work will ultimately help to improve body movement, you need to develop some good basics first.

Ninjitsu, can`t comment, never felt the need to look outside Aikido myself, there`s more than enough inside the art to keep me going for a lifetime.


----------



## Yari (Oct 17, 2002)

Hi

I agree with Caine, but also fixation of your movement towards a point makes it easier to do ukemi and doesn't make you dizzy. The way I do it it is to let my center do the ukemi towards a certain point. This "propeled" motion I keep until I get up to to standing /semi-standing, but the feeling of continuing I keep.

/Yari


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thought I'd resurrect this thread as it may help some of our newer aikido-ka in the forum.  As for getting head aches after lots of ukemi, well, your body can only take so much punishment before it starts to complain.  The biggest thing I've found to help keep head aches at bey is to make sure that my chin is tucked tight to my chest when falling and rolling.  Lately I've found myself having "aikido hangovers" after a really rigourous class.  I'm just not staying hydrated enough and when I wake up next morning it feels like it used to when I was a drinking man.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Jan 20, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> I'm just not staying hydrated enough and when I wake up next morning it feels like it used to when I was a drinking man.


 
That's because it's essentially the same thing.  Dehydration and a drinking hangover, not Aikido and drinking...


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Perpetual White Belt said:


> That's because it's essentially the same thing. Dehydration and a drinking hangover, not Aikido and drinking...


The way I was moving in the dojo earlier today you'd have to say aikido and drinking were the same.:wink:  My biggest problem is that I'm a HEAVY coffee drinker.  I drive a truck for a living and it just seems to go with the lifestyle.  Coffee being a diuretic, it just seems to work against any other fluid that I add to my system.  Staying hydrated during training is another great idea for not being so sore afterwards or feeling weak and wobbly during training.


----------

